# Barbering



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I am so sorry, I forgot to post this the day it happened, lol. Well, I though 2 of my does in with a buck had ringworm because of strange hairless patches around the neck/face. I noticed that my buck had no signs of this at all and he was in with them. So, the hairless patches were not that bad yet, so I kept the 3 (2 does, 1 buck) together for a few more days. About 1-2 days later, I saw the patches were MUCH worse. I started thinking about my situation, while playing with my pet does... While I was handling the does, I saw the buck pinning one of the does head to the floor of the cage and biting/ripping out lots of the strands of hair. It looked pretty bad to, he really ripped them out. This is Barbering right? I separated the mice, now the does hairless patches are getting a bit better. Stride has NEVER done this to any other mouse before, it's so strange. He usually respects the does... Do I have to cull him? I guess I just won't bred him anymore *sigh*, his soon to be son will take that duty and make grandsons!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

No one?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

To my understanding barbering is like chewing the hair off, like a crew cut. Full out ripping the hairs out would be a more aggressive thing. Also, if the hairless areas were large enough and came in contact with the ringworm on Stride, then it is potential that your doe could become infected. Fur acts as a barrier, and while neither of your does might be exhibiting ringworm, the fungus can settle on their fur, which when handled can settle on your unprotected skin.

My friend got ringworm at a LARPing type event, but thought it was an allergic reaction to his body paint. He went home and played with his rats, and suddenly had patches all over his body. The doctor thinks that the small cuts the rats left with their nails got the fungus into his blood stream which is why he broke out in such a severe case. Ringworm isn't too serious, but it is rather catchy and will make your hair fall out if it can get on your scalp (itching your head, starting around the hairline). I guess just my words of caution, I grew up on a farm and my mother made sure I knew to stay away from any of the flaking cattle, so I'm a little paranoid about it.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't be very helpful because I've never actually had barbarism in my mice (or ringworm, for that matter). However, I've read quite a bit about both. What you've described sounds very unusual. I'm thinking it may not actually be like a classic case of barbarism - perhaps it's related to the ringworm the two does have. Maybe the buck can smell this infection on them. His behaviour may be an attempt to "clean" them up, removing the fungal infected fur. If he's mating with them he's going to be instinctively vested with an interest in their health.

This would mean that you wouldn't have to cull him because his behaviour is not the result of excessive dominance or anxiety, but rather, he's looking after the does.

The does will have to be treated for the ringworm, but I don't know if this is safe if they are actually pregnant. Hopefully someone else may know. Stride probably should be treated as well as there's a good chance he would have picked up the infection by contact.

I really wish I could be more help but those are my thoughts on what you've described.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In the only case of barbering I've had, it was chewing the fur to close to the skin, not pulling it out by the root.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh guys, I'm so sorry! I wrote my first message really fast and it came out really confusing. So, the mice don't have ringworm. I was worried they did have ringworm before I noticed Stride pulling out the hair. Basically, since hair loss is a sign of ringworm, that's the first conclusion i jumped to, then I saw Stride pulling out the hair, and I thought barbering.


----------

